# FUMC Class Of 2021



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

First 2 merit lists have been released. Who got in?
Join my group on Facebook - Foundation Medical College Class of 2021


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

I think it would be more helpful if you could post a link to the group. :3


----------



## minahilsr (Jul 20, 2016)

alhamdulillah i got in and was wondering whether or not there are any other foreign students from Canada? if not from Canada, where are you guys from? it would be nice to make friends before actually starting school


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

Yayy! Fellow Canadians 
I am from Ottawa, what about you?


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

Im from the U.S. Just moved here in August


----------



## Azerga (Nov 1, 2016)

A link would be great, actually.


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1726250097694359/

This is the link for the page :thumbsup:


----------



## transformer (Dec 16, 2016)

bluesky said:


> Yayy! Fellow Canadians
> I am from Ottawa, what about you?


Bluesky did you say ottawa? Where in ottawa ? WOW


----------



## minahilsr (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm from the GTA! 
Are you guys already in Pakistan or will you be flying there soon? also do you guys know if there's any orientation or something? if there is then when is it? i heard classes start jan. 2nd


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

minahilsr said:


> I'm from the GTA!
> Are you guys already in Pakistan or will you be flying there soon? also do you guys know if there's any orientation or something? if there is then when is it? i heard classes start jan. 2nd


Some seniors told me there won't be an orientation. And that if there will be then it will be on the first of January.


----------



## transformer (Dec 16, 2016)

All i know from my friend whos in 4th year is that "these retired army officers tmhara juice nikalengay, orange juice " lol


----------



## minahilsr (Jul 20, 2016)

i hope we all adjust well  just a little nervous about the orange juice lol

- - - Updated - - -

i hope we all adjust well  just a little nervous about the orange juice lol


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

transformer said:


> Bluesky did you say ottawa? Where in ottawa ? WOW





transformer said:


> All i know from my friend whos in 4th year is that "these retired army officers tmhara juice nikalengay, orange juice " lol


I lived in Rockcliffe for about two years then shifted to Barrhaven in 2013. Are you from Ottawa as well? 

I have heard that FUMC is strict but gosh they are really going to make us work isn't it.

Does anyone know about the uniform and books?


----------



## transformer (Dec 16, 2016)

bluesky said:


> I lived in Rockcliffe for about two years then shifted to Barrhaven in 2013. Are you from Ottawa as well? I have heard that FUMC is strict but gosh they are really going to make us work isn't it.Does anyone know about the uniform and books?


Buddy i lived in downtown. remember byward market? rideau center bayshore haha and elgin st ofcourse.im sure u been to la maison in gatinau. ive been to barrhaven once i believe sham idrees lived there or used to live there.


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

transformer said:


> Buddy i lived in downtown. remember byward market? rideau center bayshore haha and elgin st ofcourse.im sure u been to la maison in gatinau. ive been to barrhaven once i believe sham idrees lived there or used to live there.


Yeah, rideau centre of course who wouldn't know that place as for la maison, never really been to gatinau except once to a mall in one of the sto buses. Oh and never heard of Sham idrees.


----------



## transformer (Dec 16, 2016)

bluesky said:


> Yeah, rideau centre of course who wouldn't know that place as for la maison, never really been to gatinau except once to a mall in one of the sto buses. Oh and never heard of Sham idrees.


cool man gotta miss crazy ottawa lol


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

transformer said:


> cool man gotta miss crazy ottawa lol


Yeah, I actually do. Oh and I am not a man


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

Can anybody tell what was the closing merit last year for local candidates?


----------



## Sameen Ellahi (Dec 13, 2017)

I have aggregate of 85.07 
Do i have any chance


----------



## PurplePanda (Dec 5, 2017)

Sameen Ellahi said:


> I have aggregate of 85.07
> Do i have any chance


Your chances in FUMC is 50/50
Hope for the best.


----------

